# DecalGirl Tweet Dark K2 skin with custom screensaver to match!!



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I just got my pretty new skins today. I purchased the Tweet Light skin for my iPhone 3GS, and the Tweet Dark skin for my K2. Because I purchased the iPhone skin, they gave me a code for a free wallpaper. obviously, the K2 doesn't have this option. so after messing around for around an hour or so in paint shop pro, I managed to cobble one together (one with a birdie and one without). I also chose the matte option and LOVE it. no glare whatsoever. it's funny, I never had a problem with glare until they announced the matte option and then it bothered the crap out of me lol.


























I have the original .png without my name and stuff on it, but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to share (is it a copyright infringement?).


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Very cute!  I am thinking about getting this one.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for sharing pics! I have loved this one since I first saw it. I just ordered it for my phone the other day.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool skin! The custom screensaver looks awesome too


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That looks awesome! I love the screensaver!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I really love that, and you did a great job with the SS! I don't think it's a copyright issue, but I'm definitely not sure. I know others on the boards have done what you've done for their SS because DG won't send the image out because they don't want to encourage the SS hack.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, could you post your I pod touch skin, I was was wondering what the front looks like with the skin on it's hard to tell on their website. I love the polar bear one and that one. It's hard to decide.  Great work on your picture to match.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't, it's my only source of a camera. lol

I removed the screen for you in paint shop pro and blacked it out. mine looks exactly like this when the screen is off:










hope that helps!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Ilike it.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

tashab said:


> I can't, it's my only source of a camera. lol
> 
> I removed the screen for you in paint shop pro and blacked it out. mine looks exactly like this when the screen is off:
> 
> ...


 I love it i may get it for my i pod touch. Thanks....I can see that it would be hard if it was your only camera. Ha ha. lol....


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I put my dark tweet on my phone last night and I love it.


----------



## Sassapphras (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd really love this wallpaper.  Is it against rules to post it?  I have this skin for my Kindle 3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The designs do belong to DecalGirl, and so can not be posted here, sorry.  Nice job on the screensaver!

Betsy


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow have just purchased some skins last week and wished I had ordered this one instead of one of the ones I did buy - too many choices


----------

